
Ask HN: Is it reasonable to assume all skype calls are recorded by Microsoft? - nyxtom
There&#x27;s been an uptick in privacy policy articles lately targeted at Google. At work we always joke about how Microsoft and the Gov. has access to all Skype video calls, but I&#x27;m actually wondering seriously whether this is the case. I seem to remember the architecture around skype is still P2P  for voice and video calls? Their privacy policy doesn&#x27;t seem to preclude them from doing so. Thoughts?
======
rstuart4133
The architecture changed a while ago. It's no longer p2p:
[https://www.lifewire.com/skype-changes-
from-p2p-3426522](https://www.lifewire.com/skype-changes-from-p2p-3426522)

It's probably not reasonable to believe all calls are recorded by Microsoft.
The storage required would be huge, so there would need to be a business case
to justify the expense.

However, it almost certainly reasonable to assume Microsoft can and do record
any call that interests them or any outsider they have to / want to please.

------
danieltillett
Yes. I doubt they want to, but the US gov can be very insistent.

------
farseer
Recording raw audio would not be feasible storage wise, however transcribing
that audio and recording the resulting text is very much doable.

------
through
That’s my running assumption and why I don’t use it.

------
Jedi72
I doubt it, recording all that audio needs a non-trivial amount of compute,
which means $$$

------
java-man
yes.

